# Newbie Help: Amazon Case v. Oberon (or Both!)



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi, I am a soon to be Kindle 2 owner and am very excited to find this site!  So of course I am obsessing over cases. I realize there are many posts on the subject but I would really appreciate your views.

I am currently focused on the Amazon case v. Oberon. (I don't plan to buy a skin.)  The aspects of the Amazon case that appeal to me are the slim profile, the free floating look of the Kindle (I am not interested in the Oberon case with velcro) and the price. But, I 'm worried about the lack of a latch. I probably won't travel much with the Kindle but I am paranoid that in my purse it would get scratched up even if it's in the Amazon case.  I used to suffer from extreme iPod scratch paranoia and have gotten over that, but I'm sure it will reemerge with the Kindle.

The Oberon cases are gorgeous, though pricier. I also think that if I order the Amazon case it's likely it would arrive faster.

It would be hard for me to justify both, but I'm open to being convinced.....

Also, if I get the Oberon it's between Forest - Dark Green and Tree of Life - Dark Green. Does anyone here have either of these designs and colors? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Nelle, welcome. Congratulations on your first post!

Mosey around here a bit. You'll see lots of pictures of various Oberon covers including the ones you mentioned.

I had the Amazon cover and wrote a review of it. You can find it on the review board. Basically, I really like the hinge system and the slim profile. I stuck it in my purse every day and it never opened up, even without a latch. However, the black got sort of boring after three weeks.

I ordered two Oberons: red River Garden and purple Roof of Heaven. They arrived this week and I decided to give my Amazon cover to another Kindleboards member because I knew, realistically, I'd never use it again. The Oberons are just too beautiful for me to take them off.

One person here said that having an Oberon is nice because it makes the Kindle feel more like a leather bound book. I agree. And since, with Kindle books we don't have book covers to look at anymore, it's nice to have a beautiful cover to admire.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

It is all a very personal thing, these life changing decisions...

But look around these boards there are lots of examples, discussions, there are reviews and more than a few enablers always willing to help!

Thanks for joining.

Eric


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

nelle said:


> (I don't plan to buy a skin.)


Famous last words. I give you a week to cave. 

I never got the Amazon cover, so I can't comment on it. For me, there was never any doubt that I'd get another Oberon, after my K1 cover. The only reason I didn't preorder on the first day was because I was pretending there was some doubt that I'd keep the K2. The Oberons are works of high craftsmanship and beauty in themselves. If you value that and get pleasure from it, then there's probably no contest. For utility, the Amazon cover is no doubt a contender. The Oberons don't fold into quite as slim a package as the Amazon (I think there are some comparison photos in one of the threads), but they're still not all that bulky. As for price, the Oberons will long outlast the K2, but I remember reading some reservations about the sturdiness of the Amaon cover. At this point, though, it's all conjecture.

You will probably end up wanting a case, too, especially if you get an Oberon cover. That's another can of worms, since there are a lot to choose from. I have an SF Bag case for my K1, which is very nice, and I just bought a less expensive but still nice one at Target for the K2. I'm hoping to win one of the Borsa Bella cases, but since I never win anything , I decided not to wait.

I don't know if all that was any help.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

Just curious as to the advantage of a case - if I have the Kindle covered (particularly if the cover closes), it should be OK in my purse or other tote?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't use a case, Nelle. My cover seems to offer plenty of protection and I don't want to have one more thing to put on and take off when I want to read my Kindle. But that's me. 

L


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I too said I wouldn't buy a skin............I have one now. LOL I also contemplated getting the amazon cover- but in the end i wanted something with a bit more style and flair.....oh and color! So I ended up buying an M-Edge.......in Green. I waited for it to arrive and in that time fell in love with the creek bed maple from Oberon......I don't need two covers so when my M-Edge arrived I sent it back- unopened. I am now waiting for my Oberon to come. In the meantime I have a Belkin Noroprene slip cover to protect my Kindle in my purse and I love it!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I personally love my Amazon case because of the slim profile and the floating effect. I can slide it in my purse and don't have a problem, but I have a purse that almost seems like it was made for it  Other folks I have seen who have been concerned about the Amazon one opening have used a pony-tail holder to good effect.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm probably not a good one to answer this.  I just returned my Amazon case after having it for 2 weeks, and I recently received my Oberon and I'm in love.  So you can guess what I would recommend, but really you have to figure out what's right for you.  I've been through 4 cases now to figure it out for myself.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

tons of great info here on both of these, i chose to go with the amazon one


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I too love my Oberon cover. I think both would give you the protection you want, so go with the one you are most comfortable buying.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to step away from my inner enabler for a moment....  

I personally opted to go coverless (sort of) until the Oberon's were finally shipped this week.  I used an old slim day planner modified with elastic & matboard to protect my kindle for the last 3 weeks.

I think, if I had it to do over, I would order the Amazon case first.  The first few weeks with your Kindle are SO different from reading a paper book, and you start to get a feel for where & how you'll use this new addition to your life.  After spending these weeks with everyone here, I'm coming to realize that while we have a definitely vocal Oberon majority (myself included), there are plenty of reasons why other cases may be a better fit for certain readers.

The Amazon case is slim, light, relatively inexpensive, and as we saw in a thread yesterday, you can modify it relatively easily to be more attractive.  You can have one in your hands faster than just about any other, and you'll have the chance to decide if you like the hinge system or not.  You'll get a feel for whether your priority in a cover is weight, texture, appearance, or functions like a built in easel or light.  Or maybe you don't need a cover at all, and you opt for a sleeve case instead!

I love love love my Oberon, don't get me wrong, and there are probably more of them in my future.  But I can't help eyeballing some of the other covers & wondering if I made a mistake in not trying out the hinge system before I made my decision.  And while the Amazon-sold covers are all returnable if you don't like them, the Oberon's are not (though they're pretty easy to resell)....so if you made the wrong call, it's a little more of a nuisance to fix.

As for having both a cover AND a case--if I were a tidier type of person, I could do just a cover.  I'm the type though that has crumbs & loose change flying about in my purse at all times no matter how diligent I think I am.  My BorsaBella case means an extra layer of protection for my K2....and yes, it protects my expensive Oberon cover from scratches & stains.  Plus, of course, it's another layer of decoration!  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your soon to be Kindle 2, Nelle!!

It used to be easier, the Kindle 1 came with its cover, so you didn't have to pay extra.  It was easier to change to the Oberon or M-edge if you dind't think the original cover was adequate.  Now, you have to buy the Amazon cover, and if you find you don't like it, you have to spend more money on an Oberon.

While there have been some who sold their Oberons because they weren't happy, those have been few and far between compared to the numbers who have had an Amazon cover and changed to an Oberon or other cover, for what it's worth.  One member did have concerns about the Oberon cover not being snug enough against the screen to prevent things from getting in and scratching.  Of course, she was carrying hers in a pack and going camping and hiking with it, as I recall, so it was rougher duty than nost of us have.  And some didn't like the feel of the lining fabric or the leather.  But mostly it's true love with the Oberon covers, I don't think you can lose.  On the off chance that you don't like it, you'll have no trouble selling it, I gaurantee it!

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

DH has the Amazon cover, I have an Oberon.  His is much easier/lighter to hold.  Mine is prettier.   

I don't like reading my Kindle in the Oberon - it's too cumbersome for my hands and feels awkward.  I usually read with it naked.  But when I go out, it looks so pretty!

DH just leaves his in his case.  I love the slim look, it's easy to hold, the cover bends back easily - not so on my Oberon but I've only had it about a week so hopefully that will change.  If I had it to do over again I don't think I'd get the Oberon.  It's a lot to spend on just pretty.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I opted for the Amazon cover, only because I don't like the Oberon covers (the way they look). It isn't my style.  The lack of latch doesn't factor in, the Kindle hooks into the cover, it hasn't fallen out yet.  I don't have a skin either, another personal choice.  I think there are a lot of pretty ones, but I just am a boring plain chick, what can I say.

I don't have much money, I'd rather spend it on books.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

To paraphase Tolkien, Go not to the Enablers for counsel, for they will say both yes and no.
I have an Oberon case, Sky Dragon, and it is just what I wanted. However, as was pointed out, the Amazon case has possibilities as well. There, muddy enough for you?


----------



## Supercrone (Feb 28, 2009)

You're getting a wealth of advice and information, but it will all come down to your own personal preferences and needs. I'm a total Oberon convert, as I said in my first reply. Before they were available for the K1, I got an original (no light or wrap-around strap) leather M-edge and loved it, but there was no contest with the Oberon. I have large hands and I love the extra cover to hold on to when I read; I had to use the K2 naked for 3 weeks, and I never felt comfortable with it. My K1 Oberon cover folded back flat after some break-in, and I'm sure my K2 cover will, too. Again, different strokes and all that.

As for a case, well, I never thought about it until I got my first M-edge and decided that I didn't want it getting all bashed up in my purse. I also wanted the extra protection in the purse for the Kindle itself (delicate screen vs. all the junk I carry around), and I like the ability to just sling it over my shoulder when I walk around the house.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Covers are a very personal decision. I liked my M-Edge. It worked well and looked nice. It folded back beautifully. Then I saw the Oberon's. I like the look of the Oberon's so I asked for one for Christmas. It is like having a nicely bound book in my hand. 

I have a K1 so I cannot comment on the current K2 Amazon cover. 

I do not have a carrying case for my Kindle. When I travel with Tavar, he sits in my messenger bag or purse. I have nt had a problem with this arrangement. I have toyed with the idea of getting a smaller bella borsa bag only because it would encourage me to carry even less when I travel.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Which case feels more comfortable in the hands? From looks, Amazon looks for "comfy" but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

As I don't own an Oberon, I can only speak to the Amazon case, but i find it very comfy. I am a very tactile person and I like the softness of the inside of the cover when it is folded back.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> As I don't own an Oberon, I can only speak to the Amazon case, but i find it very comfy. I am a very tactile person and I like the softness of the inside of the cover when it is folded back.


The inner material is very nice to the touch.
Sort of a cross between felt and suede it is definitely a textile, not a hide.

Eric


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

Kind said:


> Which case feels more comfortable in the hands? From looks, Amazon looks for "comfy" but I don't know that for sure.


I know this thread is about Amazon vs Oberon, but I had to throw in my $.02. For feeling more comfortable in your hands, my vote goes to the Cole Haan soft leather case. It's wonderful for long stretches of curling up to read! 
There is a review here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4995.0.html

They are sold out at the moment on Amazon, but I couldn't resist mentioning it 

I have the Amazon cover, which is slim and lightweight, but for holding while reading I find it a little 'cardboard' feeling. I will use it for travel and times when it might get shoved in a bag since it's inexpensive but durable and use the delicious Cole Haan for savoring at home.

I have seen the various Oberons but I like the simplicity and luxury of the CH. Guess it's a good thing we have choices, eh?


----------



## dzeiter (Feb 28, 2009)

CONGRATS on the Kindle 2 - you won't believe how addicted you'll become!  
I decided to buy the Amazon cover at the time that I ordered the kindle 2.  The cover is fine, the hinges work fine, it's comfortable and IT'S BORING!!!

Also, now that you've joined the boards - you are going to be confronted with the BIGGEST GROUP OF ENABLERS you could imagine   

The bottom line - after owning the Kindle for a month, I've become board with the amazon cover and have now purchased the Starry Night decalgirl skin, the blue borsa bella travel bag, and am awaiting the purple ROH oberon cover!!!!!!!!  

YOU'VE GOT TO ACCESSORIZE!!!!


----------



## jimbellow (Mar 13, 2009)

I really think amazon is a pretty good one


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

dzeiter said:


> CONGRATS on the Kindle 2 - you won't believe how addicted you'll become!
> I decided to buy the Amazon cover at the time that I ordered the kindle 2. The cover is fine, the hinges work fine, it's comfortable and IT'S BORING!!!
> 
> Also, now that you've joined the boards - you are going to be confronted with the BIGGEST GROUP OF ENABLERS you could imagine
> ...


A job well done!


----------



## dzeiter (Feb 28, 2009)

NOW I can only hope that the Kindle will improve my spelling!!!  Nothing has up to this point.

ALSO FYI - the oberon cover did not take longer than 5 days to ship and should be on my baby by next Wednesday


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I currently have the Amazon cover and I really like it.  However, I have an Oberon ROH in purple on order (it was completed today  ).  I originally ordered an M-Edge but M-Edge started offering covers with the hinge after I placed mine.   So I canceled my order (it had corners) and decided to wait for reviews to come in before ordering any covers.  I didn't think I'd order an Oberon cover because none of the designs really called out to me but seeing pictures of the ROH in purple changed my mind.  As for skins I don't have one.  I'm afraid if I can't get it on perfectly it will bug me so for now my K2 is skinless.

EDIT: I haven't found a need for a case with my K2 in a cover.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! I stepped away from my desk for a few hours and I can't believe all the replies I received! You are all so nice!

You are all right that this is personal preference - I think the skins are beautiful but as someone said if I don't get it on perfectly I would go crazy, and I know from my experience with my iPod that for me, less can be more. Also I think the pattern might draw my eye away from the pages of the book.  

The Borsa Bella cases look great - definitely an option.

I am thinking of doing what someone suggested, get the Amazon case first since it is returnable.  The Oberon covers are lovely but if I were to get a case + cover, Amazon would be a more cost effective option. If I want just the cover, I'll have to choose (or get both!).  Right now I really like the look of the Forest in dark green; but I see from a poll here that Tree of Life is the most popular and there must be a reason for that!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No one else can tell you what your favorite is. If it were to be the Forest, then that would be your cover. Go with your own ideas, we'll tell you our opinion, but yours is the only one that matters.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Had an Amazon case with my K1. Just got the Oberon for my K2 and love it.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> I personally love my Amazon case because of the slim profile and the floating effect. I can slide it in my purse and don't have a problem, but I have a purse that almost seems like it was made for it  Other folks I have seen who have been concerned about the Amazon one opening have used a pony-tail holder to good effect.


Me too, re retaining that slim profile and loving the floating effect. As far as it's opening in my purse(s),
I prop it up against the back side, and everything else goes in front of it. There's no way for things to get into the case that way.

I've seen some beautiful covers and combos here, but for myself, I'm more inclined to like taking out something not that eye-catching because I'm so often absent-minded and leave articles sitting on the table, and I remember reading about someone who left his with a bible cover, at an eating place overnight, and returned the next day to find it had not been touched 

The Amazon looks like nothing more than a bland black notebook, and that can be good. But it's what's inside when I open it that is the huge draw. It's like a surprise or like Clark Kent turning into Superman 

However, I'm with Leslie in her feeling that since we don't have varied book covers and color, that the beautiful covers can be a real plus because they can make the Kindle look and feel more like a book and not so bland/blah.

If I were to get a cover solely on the basis of looks though, it'd be ZomZom's Cole Haan, saddlesomething leather -- it's just gorgeous to me.

Until I do something like that, I am awaiting the M-Edge Platform for its utilitarian feature of being able to stand up on its own  And I love the photos of the synthetic leather one (Camel color) that should have been put into the Reviews area but is floating somewhere else.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

For me, the Oberon is much more comfortable in the hands.  I have fairly small hands but with the Amazon cover there was nothing to really hold onto and it was really tiring.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

nelle said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Just curious as to the advantage of a case - if I have the Kindle covered (particularly if the cover closes), it should be OK in my purse or other tote?


I bought a case (actually a LightWedge case that fits the Kindle perfectly & was very inexpensive on Amazon) - I never use it. It's just inconvenient. I slip my Kindle in my purse & it's been fine. I do prefer a purse that's sectioned off inside for that, but even with ones that aren't it's still been fine.

I didn't think I wanted a skin either...and suddenly I did. Now I've got skins on my Kindle, my cell phone, my iPod & my netbook! Something just came over me....

It's hard for me to answer objectively because I have a K1 & and Oberon cover & my experience with them garbles the answer. At any rate, if I were getting a K2 I'd be tempted by the Amazon cover with the latch system, although I would miss having a pocket for an identifying card & notes (and I'd certainly miss my Oberon). I'd use an elastic band (have seen lots of narrow elastic hairbands recently) or cute hair scrunchy to keep it closed (much like the Amazon K1 cover had a built-in elastic band built into the back). Part of the reason I'd want the Amazon cover is because I know I'd have a skin, and the skins are so nice on the back of the K2. On the other hand - I do *love* my Oberon K1 cover with velcro - and would most likely just try to transfer a K2 to my K1 Oberon first & hope it would barely fit top-to-bottom - and then get a mytego skin for just the front) - but mostly I think I'd wait until I had the K2 in hand to be sure I was going to continue to read with it in the cover before I decided on my cover. I think I'd be tempted to have that one "naked" for reading, although I also know that I'm susceptible to the dropsies so that's probably a bad idea for me.

I guess all of that was a very round-about way of saying get your K2 in hand to see how you'll want to use it before you decide on a cover. If you find you prefer not using a cover, you might just want a good protective sleeve instead of a book-type cover.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome!  I bought both an amazon and oberon cover.  I'm probably one of the minority that did not like the hinge system.  I'm extra picky and the hinge scratched the inside edges of the "hinge hole" on the K2.  I also like to read lying in bed with the Kindle over my head, so the amazon cover did not work well for me in that case.

I got an oberon and love it - the corners hold it securely without potential of scratching my Kindle.  Also, the leather is of a much higher quality and much thicker.  Not to mention the leather work is gorgeous.  The amazon leather cover was very thin leather.  But, it's also cheaper 

To each his own - feel free to order an amazon cover and test it out for yourself!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> For me, the Oberon is much more comfortable in the hands. I have fairly small hands but with the Amazon cover there was nothing to really hold onto and it was really tiring.


I agree 100%! Oberon is very comfortable to hold. I am going to keep my Amazon cover as well but not quite sure when I will use it.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I agree 100%! Oberon is very comfortable to hold. I am going to keep my Amazon cover as well but not quite sure when I will use it.


After receiving my Oberon and M-edge covers, I decided I would never use the Amazon again so I returned it. They gave me a full refund plus shipping costs - yippee!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a Kindle 1 and the case that came with it was pure garbage. I loved my M-Edge but when Oberon came out with the purple Roof of Heaven I couldn't resist. It's gorgeous, not really all that bulky at all, folds back beautifully and really protects my Kindle. I was concerned that the wool would be rough and scratchy but it's actually pretty soft!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I have a Kindle 1 and the case that came with it was pure garbage. I loved my M-Edge but when Oberon came out with the purple Roof of Heaven I couldn't resist. It's gorgeous, not really all that bulky at all, folds back beautifully and really protects my Kindle. I was concerned that the wool would be rough and scratchy but it's actually pretty soft!


The wool is soft! I got concerned when I read some posts from people saying they didn't want wool, it's itchy, rough, etc. I was thinking why in the world would they put that in there?! But it's really soft and doesn't bother me a bit to touch it. I'm glad it's there too-- extra protection for the screen.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> The wool is soft! I got concerned when I read some posts from people saying they didn't want wool, it's itchy, rough, etc. I was thinking why in the world would they put that in there?! But it's really soft and doesn't bother me a bit to touch it. I'm glad it's there too-- extra protection for the screen.


Ditto!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Marine Mom said:


> I know this thread is about Amazon vs Oberon, but I had to throw in my $.02. For feeling more comfortable in your hands, my vote goes to the Cole Haan soft leather case. It's wonderful for long stretches of curling up to read!
> There is a review here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4995.0.html
> 
> They are sold out at the moment on Amazon, but I couldn't resist mentioning it


Although I plan on ordering an Oberon @ some point (when I can make a decision already!), I also would have liked the Cole Haan; I'm VERY disappointed they do not sell from their own site as I have AmEx rewards that can be used on Cole Haan purchases--I could have had a very nice cover with no cost in addition to the Oberon I hope to order!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my questions when I started this discussion. My Amazon cover - and Kindle!!!!! - should arrive in the next few days, but I am leaning towards ordering the Oberon cover too.  Right now I am torn between Tree of Life and Forest; I really like the detailing. I have been thinking of Green (not Fern), but I read another post on this board where I believe someone said that they ordered Tree of Life in Saddle because the detailing shows up better on the lighter colors. So, I was wondering if anyone here has Tree of Life or Forest in Green and what do they think of it? 

Saddle is nice too, though the photos inevitably show it in different shades.

Thanks again.  Ellen


----------



## dianon (Feb 28, 2009)

I am very happy with my Amazon case. It's clean minimalist design is safe and serviceable. I also find it to be an attractive item.
As busy91 mentioned I would rather spend my money on Kindle books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nelle,

My daughter has the Forest in green and it's absolutely stunning. It's much prettier in person than in the photo though.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I succumbed and ordered the Forest in fern - green is my favorite color, and I decided the lighter green might highlight the tooling more than the darker color (but I have no way of knowing if that's really the case....).  And famous last words: I said I would not get a skin, but the lure of decalgirl is pulling me in.

Does anyone have skin suggestions for the Forest Oberon - in fern?  I like Through the Trees (too blue?) and Lily (too bright?). I would want something that is compatible with the look of the forest, and also isn't so busy that it interferes when I'm reading.

Thanks!  Ellen


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

nelle said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I succumbed and ordered the Forest in fern - green is my favorite color, and I decided the lighter green might highlight the tooling more than the darker color (but I have no way of knowing if that's really the case....). And famous last words: I said I would not get a skin, but the lure of decalgirl is pulling me in.
> 
> Does anyone have skin suggestions for the Forest Oberon - in fern? I like Through the Trees (too blue?) and Lily (too bright?). I would want something that is compatible with the look of the forest, and also isn't so busy that it interferes when I'm reading.
> 
> Thanks! Ellen


I have the lily skin and despite the fact I thought it might be too bright and detract from what I am reading, it faded {mentally} into the background as I read. Serenity {my K2} also has a purple Roof of heaven from Oberon.

Patrisha


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree - I have the Lily skin and I don't notice it at all when I'm reading.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have Pixies for s skin with the Fern Forrest.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I received my (first) Oberon cover today - Forest in the Fern color.  I would like to thank everyone here who has replied to my posts for your helpful and generous advice!  I love the color - it's not too dark and not too light.  Despite my first post, I am now deciding on a skin. I would like to do something that is consistent with the forest theme - I had been thinking about DecalGirl's Through the Trees, but now I'm obsessed with the wood grain skins. I just don't one that looks masculine - does anyone here have a review of Sandalwood or Rosewood?

The Oberon cover is truly lovely. I was also wondering if those of you with K2 covers use the bungee in the upper right corner? To me it looks like the bungee might stretch out over time. On my cover, the leather on the left side has two punches not one (and I can see a bit of the metal end) so maybe that is making things a bit looser than would otherwise be the case; I don't think the bungee will pull through the hole but now that I have my beautiful cover I guess I am very protective of it!  I also feel some glue underneath the left corner - is part of the corner supposed to be glued down?

Thanks again!  Ellen (owner of Kendelle)


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I do use the bungee on the upper right corner. The more secure the better. Scotch taped to the card was an extra bungee in case it needed to be replaced yet. Love my Oberon cover so I ordered a small journal as well and am now thinking of a three ring binder...yikes. 

I didn't think I'd like a skin so with some trepidation ordered an Orient skin from decalgirl. It went on easily and looks fantastic.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

It seems like my skin preference changes from day to day.  Does anyone know if DecalGirl is going to add screensavers for the K2 skins? If so maybe the wood grains, which were my preference yesterday, are too dull.

So today I am thinking of:
Meadow
Cascade
Apocalypse (probably blue)

Does anyone have any of these skins?  My case is the Oberon Forest, in Fern.

Thanks again.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

This has been an interesting thread to read. I agree with Kari that my hands hurt too after holding the Amazon case while reading for hours. (I love to read!)
I can imagine myself holding a thicker.... beautiful leather Oberon cover ... then maybe my hands wouldn't ache so much (arthritis). It is fun reading all the suggestions.
Kdawna


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

Decision #2 - Skin - has been made!  Always listen to Mom - I described the ones I was considering, and she agreed that with the forest theme of my Oberon cover (Forest - Fern), the Apocalypse DecalGirl skin would be neat - a storm in the forest!  I am afraid that the green might clash with the fern case, however, so I am leaning towards blue.

Does anyone here have the Apocalypse skin in green?

Thanks.


----------

